# New Redfoot Indoor Enclosure!



## Sariss (Jul 17, 2014)

This is Humphrey Poptart's current enclosure. It's a Zoomed Tortoise House. Humidity has been a huge issue, so we have resorted to using a shower curtain to help. It works, but it's not pretty and the enclosure is too small for my liking.







I got this awesome idea for an enclosure from Elohi.
I just recieved the Lifetime Raised Garden Bed kit yesterday, and we have begun putting it together.
So far, just the shower curtain liner is installed between the two beds. It was a huge pain in the arse, but it's done!








Humphrey isn't going into this enclosure until about August 12-13th or so, so I have a lot of time to set up and FIND substrate (I figured out I need approx 8sqf), as well as do some decorating. Will update as I go


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 17, 2014)

Very nice and great thought .....my only concern would be the plastic melting and catching fire, or just the exposed fumes that will be emitted from the heating of the plastic . You might look into Harbor Freight catalogue or other types who in a sense sell mini green houses, that could be viable for an indoor setup like your trying to achieve. Another advantage is head-room for the keeper as well . Great thinking and happy building.


----------



## Sariss (Jul 17, 2014)

Our hopes is to hang the lamps down from the tent poles, and be suspended into the enclosure itself.. will have to see how things go as we go on.


----------



## tortdad (Jul 17, 2014)

I've seen a couple of them in the enclosure section. They come out nice


----------



## Sariss (Jul 17, 2014)

They do! I hope I have enough decorating prowess to hold a candle to the others I've seen.


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Jul 18, 2014)

Look forward to seeing more pics!


----------

